# 30 gallon insulated keep alive live well with 1100 GPH rule oxygen infuser.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

30 gallon insulated keep alive live well with 1100 GPH rule oxygen infuser. 

Includes:
21"w x 21"h Tank

Recessed Drain
Handles
Built in Air Control Center
13" Hinged Lid with Twist Locks
Molded In Graphics
mobile, boat tank,baitholder.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Price ?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry $ 200


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$200 thats less than half price.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$180


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$160


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$150 or i got to keep it.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

sold thanks


----------

